

Hedge funds on the brink as US Federal Reserve cash fails to ease crisis - moog
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/banking_and_finance/article3542723.ece

======
mixmax
A question for discussion:

This article is not really hacker news, and arguably it doesn't belong here. I
don't mind and like it when there is the occasional piece on economics or
politics. But it is a slippery slope...

What do you think? Should HN be kept "clean" ?

